# Avengers 4: Hat Zoe Saldana versehentlich den geheimen Titel verraten?



## Kira345 (25. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers 4: Hat Zoe Saldana versehentlich den geheimen Titel verraten?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers 4: Hat Zoe Saldana versehentlich den geheimen Titel verraten?*


----------



## Worrel (25. April 2017)

Die ganzen Marvel Filme laufen doch auf die Storys um die Infinity Steine hinaus. Und in irgendeiner After Credits Szene sieht man ja sogar Thanos, wie der den Handschuh (natürlich _noch _ohne jeglichen Infinity Stein) in die Hand nimmt - sinngemäß mit Worten wie_ "Wenn man will, daß etwas erledigt wird, muß man es halt selbst machen", _ was aussagt, daß das Komplettieren des Handschuhs jetzt Chefsache ist.
Und natürlich muß man, wenn es um entsprechenden Handschuh geht, dem Zuschauer auch zeigen, wozu jener eben in der Lage ist - und dafür muß Thanos den logischerweise komplettieren und mindestens einmal benutzen.

Daher finde ich das überhaupt keinen Spoiler, sondern nur die Bestätigung dessen, was sich sowieso als logische Konsequenz ergibt.


----------



## Rabowke (25. April 2017)

... wobei man in den Filmen aber Thanos durchaus daran hindern könnte, den Handschuh zu vervollständigen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. April 2017)

Meines Wissens nach wurde das doch schon längst bestätigt, dass der vierte Teil den Untertitel Infinity Gauntlet trägt.
Ursprünglich sollte es Infinity War 1 +2 geben, wovon man aber inzwischen wohl wieder abgerückt ist.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (25. April 2017)

Es war ja davon abzusehen das Marvel nicht vorhat seine cashcow zu verlassen  Andererseits muss man auch sagen das Marvel seine Filme echt gut gestaltet und es von daher auch in Ordnung geht! Zudem ist es ganz gut das dabei auch Milliarden an Steuergeldern hinzufließen. Zwar nicht zu uns aber dafür forscht man in Amerika auch intensiv- etwas was ich hier bei uns stark vermisse..


----------



## kidou1304 (25. April 2017)

sry, aber es war doch, zumindest den Leuten die etwas aufgepasst haben und/oder die Comics kennen (auch wenn natürlich einiges angepasst wurde), klar dass Thanos an die Steine will und auch einen Handschuh dafür hat, weiß bloß gerade nicht am Ende welchen Films das kam:

Achtung Spoiler:


da gabs doch ne Postcreditszene in der Thanos sagte "muss ich denn alles selber machen"..oder so ähnlich und in nem hellbeleuchteten Raum sich nen Fetten Handschuh griff.

Sprich worauf es natürlich letztlich hinauslaufen wird war schon seit Jahren bekannt...


----------



## Nightcrawler1987 (26. April 2017)

Avengers : Age of Ultron


----------



## Nightcrawler1987 (26. April 2017)

Die Titel Infinity War 1+2 wurde auf der D23 vorgestellt und wurden als Arbeitstitel genutzt. Das Part 2 Infinity Gauntlet gennant wird wurde nie von Kevin Feige bestätigt


----------



## Worrel (26. April 2017)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> sry, aber es war doch, zumindest den Leuten die etwas aufgepasst haben [...], klar [...]


Hier anmeckern, daß Leute nicht aufgepaßt hätten, aber dann genau dasselbe schreiben, was ich im ersten Posting im Thema schon schrob:



Worrel schrieb:


> [...] in irgendeiner After Credits Szene sieht man ja sogar Thanos, wie der den Handschuh (natürlich _noch _ohne jeglichen Infinity Stein) in die Hand nimmt - sinngemäß mit Worten wie_ "Wenn man will, daß etwas erledigt wird, muß man es halt selbst machen", _ was aussagt, daß das Komplettieren des Handschuhs jetzt Chefsache ist. [...]
> 
> Daher finde ich das überhaupt keinen Spoiler, sondern nur die Bestätigung dessen, was sich sowieso als logische Konsequenz ergibt.


----------



## Rabowke (26. April 2017)

... und keine Spoiler-Tags nutzen! 

:>

Weitermachen. Danke.


----------



## Worrel (26. April 2017)

Achtung, Spoiler!


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

